# HFEA Consultation - we should be getting in the ring on this one!



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Forgive me if someone has posted a link to this already, but if not I think this is highly relevant:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/8572.html

The HFEA is doing a consultation on its future direction including whether to allow patient representation (about time!) and where their strategic direction should lie. The options vary from working to improve the data on clinics they present on their website (plenty of opportunity there!) to concentrating their efforts on making life easier for clinics to report (err....). Took me ten minutes, and I'd recommend giving it a go as I'm pretty sure the clinics will be getting their two pence in and we deserve to have our voices heard equally - after all we pick up the £75 bill every cycle. Deadline is 28 March.


----------

